#ubuntu-pk 2010-11-23
<JanKinz> shani?
#ubuntu-pk 2010-11-25
<sarthor> Hi, any buddy here to help according urdu fonts?
#ubuntu-pk 2010-11-27
<talvigi> Hay friends who can help me on Google Earth under Ubuntu Lucid
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-21
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 326. dzień roku: „Ambicja to ostatni bastion porażki. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 326. dzień roku: ?Ambicja to ostatni bastion porażki. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 326. day of the year: ?Ambition is the last Bastion of destruction. (Oscar Wilde)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-22
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-24
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk popopłudniowy
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 25 Nov 2016 00:03:42 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 330. dzień roku: „Sztuka jest samowolą geniusza. (Adolf Loos)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 330. dzień roku: ?Sztuka jest samowolą geniusza. (Adolf Loos)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 330. day of the year: ?The art of the arbitrariness of genius. (Adolf Toilets)?
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hihi Kilos
<lubmil> ah sorry, KilOS
<Kilos> why you sorry?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wersja 4 poprawiona
<ChanSeba> version 4 improved
<Kilos> are you well lad?
<lubmil> tak.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a wyglądam na dziewczynkę..
<ChanSeba> and I look like a girl..
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zresztą sprawdzę jeszcze
<ChanSeba> however, I will still check
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak, chłopiec jestem :)
<ChanSeba> Yes, I'm a boy :)
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-25
<barlas> Hello everyone
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/56,114944,21028822,black-friday-amerykanie-ruszyli-na-zakupy-tlumy-i-wyscigi,,1.html#Prze
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Black Friday. Amerykanie ruszyli na zakupy. Tłumy i wyścigi do półek sklepowych
<ChanSeba> Black Friday. Americans went shopping. The crowd and race to the shelves
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 331. dzień roku: „Mam zamiar przenieść się do Szwajcarii. Zawsze marzyłem o kraju w którym góry wyższe są od podatków. (Cendrars)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 331. dzień roku: ?Mam zamiar przenieść się do Szwajcarii. Zawsze marzyłem o kraju w którym góry wyższe są od podatków. (Cendrars)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 331. day of the year: ?I'm going to move to Switzerland. I have always dreamed of a country where mountains are higher from taxes. (Cendrars)?
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej KilOS
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-26
<lubmil> HiHi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<pavlushka> yes RajRajRaj
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: and Hello :)
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: h r u
<pavlushka> I m fine, u?
<RajRajRaj> Fine too
<RajRajRaj> Ty
<pavlushka> actually I am having problem with sane and gap on arch, trying to fix those and locate is behaving weird there.
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: ^
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 27 Nov 2016 00:03:07 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-27
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 332. dzień roku: „Że śmierć jest złem, tego zdania są nawet bogowie, skoro sami nie umierają. (Safona)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 332. dzień roku: ?Że śmierć jest złem, tego zdania są nawet bogowie, skoro sami nie umierają. (Safona)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 332. day of the year: ?That death is evil, they offer even the gods, if they themselves do not die. (Safona)?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 333. dzień roku: „Wiedział już teraz, że gdy zbliża się koniec, liczy się naprawdę jedno - być świętym. (Greene)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 333. dzień roku: ?Wiedział już teraz, że gdy zbliża się koniec, liczy się naprawdę jedno - być świętym. (Greene)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 333. day of the year: ?He already knew that now, when approaching the end, what is important, in fact, to be Holy. (Grin)?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-11-22
<throl> hi
<throl> Researcher-, are you here ?
